# flight luggage aluminum



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hello everyone,

im trying to find a loggage case ... my overclocked sempron rig will go in it. it should be flat so i can set a TFT ontop of it and it should be either black or aluminum and metal.

i dont know what they are called, i found some but they are way to big. its for a mini atx mobo dvd-rw the psu and the harddrive ...

any hints where i can find one for around 150$ or less ?

found one 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=36796&doy=22m2#overview
the issue with that is how high it is 12cm ... how high is an agp video card )x800xl) ?

im seeing 10cm ? correct ?

found the perfect one  
http://www.yatego.com/productsfromg...ffer-big?sid=07Y1172142234Y7bbd6bb2e6852a99e9
inside 12cm high so that will leave the videocard 2 cm to breathe wich is perfect and mobo fits fine too, now i gota figure out if the psu etc will fit in it well see :grin: 

EDIT: ok im wasting server space this thread can be deleted


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

That's like a gun case...


----------

